# GB double ender



## Trever (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't wait!!! I came home yesterday and my wife's gift to me is a new GB 44" double end mill. I have a 075 w/ a 36" bar for it. I will use my Beam Machine as an edger. 
Anyone have a preference on guide rails? I had planned on using 2Xs, but would like to hear other suggestions. I have heard of people using ladders, but have never saw it done. Thank you and have a blessed day.

Trever:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't forget to post some pics once you get it up and running.


----------



## woodsrunner (Dec 17, 2008)

*Congrats*

on your new mill. I purchased a 66 inch double ended mill a couple of weeks ago. I hope to get it set up and run it next week. I have been reading everything I can find about chainsaw milling. Never done this before. I think I am going to use unistrut for my guide rails. Looks like the a good way from the posts I have read here. What kind of bar do you have? With the double ended mill you need a bar with a hole in the end to bolt the bar to the "other" powerhead mount. I also have figured out you will loose 10 to 12 inches of bar length with the double ended mill (unless I'm doing something wrong).


----------



## Trever (Dec 18, 2008)

*Pics*



Adkpk said:


> Don't forget to post some pics once you get it up and running.



I have some pine and walnut (over 150 years old) to mill. I will take alot of pictures. Have a blessed day.

Trever


----------



## Trever (Dec 18, 2008)

*Bar*



woodsrunner said:


> on your new mill. I purchased a 66 inch double ended mill a couple of weeks ago. I hope to get it set up and run it next week. I have been reading everything I can find about chainsaw milling. Never done this before. I think I am going to use unistrut for my guide rails. Looks like the a good way from the posts I have read here. What kind of bar do you have? With the double ended mill you need a bar with a hole in the end to bolt the bar to the "other" powerhead mount. I also have figured out you will loose 10 to 12 inches of bar length with the double ended mill (unless I'm doing something wrong).



I have a 36" Roll Matic and 42" Carlton Hard tip. Supposedly, this mill has a helper handle (not a Stinger), bar nose (hand) protector, and the drip system. I will let you know. If need be, I am a shop supervisor with a industrial drill press. Thank you and have a blessed day. Where did you get your mill? I received mine from Holms Merchandise. 

Trever:greenchainsaw: 

Trever


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 18, 2008)

woodsrunner said:


> I think I am going to use unistrut for my guide rails.



The unistrut imo is the best but a 2x8 will work too just don't hit the nails.


----------



## irishcountry (Dec 18, 2008)

Have fun you'll like it. Funny you mention Holms i'm assuming off of ebay About a year ago I tried to order one from the same guy and was told he was "out of business" but that their were plenty of other fine merchants that would sell me a GB mill. It seemed a little funny to me I tried to contact him again cuz I couldn't find ANY other merchants that carried them on ebay I was pretty bummed then I recently noticed he is still online and selling HMMM?? I don't know if it was a roundabout way of saying I didn't have much history so I was a questionable customer or what at least thats all I can think of which I understand but seemed fishy if you got your though much be on the up and up. Anyway if you want another place to get parts I will pass this on as aggiewoodbtch passed it on to me its a place called Stens google it they carry all the same sawmills and all the part here it the USA. Good luck and be safe can't wait to see the pics!! Welcome


----------



## steve fryar (Dec 18, 2008)

Unistrut or the stuff sliding doors roll on are the way to go.Two pieces of angle iron with various holes in them allow you to vary the width of your rails as well.


----------



## John Henry (Dec 18, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> The unistrut imo is the best but a 2x8 will work too just don't hit the nails.



I heard about the unistrut here, and picked some up at Lowe's and it works great. There is a little flex in it if you don't get it to sit on the log and support it, but it's not bad. I drilled through the middle and inserted a section of allthread with nuts on all sides, and so keep the side to side flex to a minimum. I especially like the holes every 3 inches or so, so the aluminum cross pieces (that I got from Granberg) can be easily adjusted to the length of the log.


----------



## Trever (Dec 18, 2008)

*Stens*



irishcountry said:


> Have fun you'll like it. Funny you mention Holms i'm assuming off of ebay About a year ago I tried to order one from the same guy and was told he was "out of business" but that their were plenty of other fine merchants that would sell me a GB mill. It seemed a little funny to me I tried to contact him again cuz I couldn't find ANY other merchants that carried them on ebay I was pretty bummed then I recently noticed he is still online and selling HMMM?? I don't know if it was a roundabout way of saying I didn't have much history so I was a questionable customer or what at least thats all I can think of which I understand but seemed fishy if you got your though much be on the up and up. Anyway if you want another place to get parts I will pass this on as aggiewoodbtch passed it on to me its a place called Stens google it they carry all the same sawmills and all the part here it the USA. Good luck and be safe can't wait to see the pics!! Welcome



Stens is great! I am a dealer now, but Holms had it cheaper than my dealer price! I had to go his route this time, but he told me that this was older stock that he has had a while. He told me when he ran out, the prices would go up. If anyone is interested check the bay, he might have some more. I am going to use unistrut and all thread for my guide rails. Have a blessed day and thank you for your reply.


----------



## Trever (Dec 18, 2008)

*Great advise*

I appreciate everyone's input and advise. I think I have a plan. My 44" GB mill using unistrut/ all thread guide rails for infinite lengths/ widths on the 1st and 2nd cuts. My beam machine on the 3rd and 4th cuts (edger). I will let you know how it goes after Christmas. 

Trever


----------



## woodsrunner (Dec 19, 2008)

I got mine from Holms as well. Shipped it fast, just right.


----------



## irishcountry (Dec 19, 2008)

So what do you guys think it was when I tried to buy one?? The only thing I bought off ebay was a Les Paul could it be I didn't have enough transactions? I was pretty put off by the whole deal mostly because I would have appreciated him just saying the real reason not that he's going out of business and wasn't selling anymore.. I got one anyways I guess, i'm just not too ebay savy and never got a answer that made much sense since he's still selling?????


----------



## woodsrunner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Irishcountry*

I don't know about your issue with Holms on ebay. I have never run into anything like that. ebay can be goofy. I see alot of things that don't make sense on ebay. Maybe he was going to close out and changed his mind later? Maybe he did not have enough stock to fill your order? I don't have a clue.


----------



## Trever (Dec 20, 2008)

*Holms*

I agree. He was easy to work with and a fast shipper! I had a good experience with him, and I got a great price that I could not beat buying with my Stens dealer account! I looked the other day for a GB Mill on Ebay, but did not find one. ????? I was pricing 1/2" X 3' all-thread and 14 gauge 10' uni-strut at Lowe's this morning. I will price the at the local steel yard on Monday; I am sure it will be cheaper. I guess I will drill 2 holes at the end of each uni-strut section and 2 holes on each end of 12"x 1" steel strapping. I will use the strapping to butt ends of uni-strut for long beams. I will use a 2x6block or 3" angle iron for attaching the uni-strut to the log ends. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Oden (Dec 20, 2008)

*Pictures please*

Guys

Very interesting talk, but some photos would be great, as I have just got a 60" bar for my Stihl 090 and 3120 and I am looking at ideas for the sort of mill to build and material.

thanks


----------



## Trever (Dec 20, 2008)

*Pictures forth coming*

I will post pictures and step by step details when I build the uni-strut guide rails. Thank you for your interest. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Dec 20, 2008)

You could save some wear and tear on your keyboard if you would quit blessing everyone's day.

Good luck with your mill,
Ian


----------



## Trever (Dec 21, 2008)

*Blessings are from God*



Haywire Haywood said:


> You could save some wear and tear on your keyboard if you would quit blessing everyone's day.
> 
> Good luck with your mill,
> Ian



Ian,

I will post some progress reports and pictures as I start milling with the GB. Mankind can be a blessing to others. Everything good (blessings) comes from Him and bad comes from evil (sin). We are all sinful from birth, and need a Mediator (Advocate) and His name is Jesus. Jesus is the Truth and Life and no one comes to the Father except through the Son. I choose a life of joy instead of bitterness. This is possible through my relationship with Christ, His spirit dwells within me and all that believe in Him and call upon His name. Please PM me if you have questions. Thank you and have a blessed day.


----------



## Trever (Dec 26, 2008)

*The mill is ready!!*

I assembled the mill and mounted my 075. I bought a pressure treated 2X8X16' today for the White Pines I need mill. Hopefully, I might get a chance to mill tomorrow if it doesn't rain. If not, I will next week. Alot more pictures to come. 

I will build the uni-strut rail guides in the near future. I have to do some shopping around for it. What gauge steel works best; 12 gauge? Thank you all and hope you had a blessed and Merry Christmas.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Trever (Dec 26, 2008)

*More pictures*

Here are two more. Sorry it was dark. I will shoot a couple more pictures later.


----------



## stipes (Dec 26, 2008)

*Congrats!!!*

That a nice gift!!! You much have one heck of a wife...Alot of women wouldnt understand.......


----------



## Trever (Dec 27, 2008)

*More pictures*

It will be next week before I can mill it!! I can't wait! Have a blessed day.


----------



## Trever (Dec 27, 2008)

*I got a good one!!!*



stipes said:


> That a nice gift!!! You much have one heck of a wife...Alot of women wouldnt understand.......



She is!! I need to get her a small XL or an 015L or???????? I guess she needs 5 or 6 saws as well. LOL Have a blessed day.


----------



## irishcountry (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Trever, Heres a few heads up stuff that might come in handy. I also have a GB mill and I will tell you right away make sure you really tighten the locking mechinisim knob and check it frequently while your milling mine tends to loosen up from the vibration of the saw and obviously this is'nt conducive to getting a straight board I learned the hard way on my first go!! Also I have found its kinda a pain if you don't get your rails on the mill fairly square it causes binding that makes it hard to get you height gauges to go through the little slots on the black angle on each end of the mill at the bottoms, wished they made those gauges a bit longer if you drop your mill to 0 inches its kinda hard to get it back on track. When I get time I may try to make a simple second locking mech. so I don't gotta stress about wheter it loosened up or not its hard to tell while you cutting. If I were you I would reinforce your additional handles (pvc white ones) I took some 1/2 copper tubing and wraped the top and bottom till it fit snug and pushed it up through worked just fine. One more thing may want to find a way to stop your height gauges from coming out of the top from vibration I stuck some styrofoam packed on both sides to absorb some of the shock so they don't rattle out. Hope it helps all and all its a good mill but a couple issues to hone out so its a bit better!! Happy New Year take care irishcountry


----------



## Trever (Dec 27, 2008)

*Helpful hints!*

Thank you Irishcountry for the advise. I will do the modifications to it.

Do you use uni-strut giudes or something else? Have a blessed New Year.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice looking set-up Trever! If your ever up in Ky. look me up and I will hook you up with some uni-strut. Looking forward to your milling pictures, good luck.


----------



## Trever (Dec 27, 2008)

*Thank you!*



dustytools said:


> Nice looking set-up Trever! If your ever up in Ky. look me up and I will hook you up with some uni-strut. Looking forward to your milling pictures, good luck.



Thank you. I am located between Knoxville and Chattanooga on I-75 if you are ever this way. Give me a holler! Have a blessed day and pictures coming soon.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dustytools (Dec 27, 2008)

I am currently working in London, Ky. One of the guys that is working with me there has a fiancee somewhere close to Knoxville that he goes to stay with a few times a week. We could probably work something out to get you some uni-strut if you are interested.


----------



## irishcountry (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Trever so far I have used different stuff , 2x4's , a ladder, but I finally found a guy that was selling some sign posts(metal) like you see holding up signs on the highways they were about 11 ft long so I bought a couple and will use them when they are needed but they are heavy and hard to deal with on a small log so i will probrobly make a guide board to lay flat on top of the log for a simpler set up especially on smaller logs. Have fun with the mill Happy New Year irishcountry


----------



## Trever (Dec 28, 2008)

*Uni-strut*



dustytools said:


> I am currently working in London, Ky. One of the guys that is working with me there has a fiancee somewhere close to Knoxville that he goes to stay with a few times a week. We could probably work something out to get you some uni-strut if you are interested.



Thank you very much. I work in Knoxville not far from I-40. How much and how long of sticks do you have? Have a blessed day.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 28, 2008)

I just went down to the steel pile and it looks like I have five 10' sticks left.


----------



## Trever (Dec 28, 2008)

*Steel*



dustytools said:


> I just went down to the steel pile and it looks like I have five 10' sticks left.



What do you want for them? Thank you.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 28, 2008)

Trever said:


> What do you want for them? Thank you.



I dont want anything for them. If we can figure out a way to get them to you they are yours. Do you want all five of them?


----------



## BobL (Dec 28, 2008)

dustytools said:


> I dont want anything for them.



Onya DustyT - That deserves rep but I'm all out!


----------



## Trever (Dec 29, 2008)

*Thank you Dusty!!*



dustytools said:


> I dont want anything for them. If we can figure out a way to get them to you they are yours. Do you want all five of them?



Dusty,

You are very kind Sir. I really appreciate this and will PM you with my contact information shortly. Thank you again and have a blessed day.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Brmorgan (Dec 29, 2008)

irishcountry said:


> Hey Trever so far I have used different stuff , 2x4's , a ladder, but I finally found a guy that was selling some sign posts(metal) like you see holding up signs on the highways they were about 11 ft long so I bought a couple and will use them when they are needed but they are heavy and hard to deal with on a small log so i will probrobly make a guide board to lay flat on top of the log for a simpler set up especially on smaller logs. Have fun with the mill Happy New Year irishcountry



Do you mean the squaretube with all the holes in it? If so, I think that's the best idea for guide rails I've heard so far. You can get different sizes that fit inside each other perfectly, so you could bolt & splice multiple pieces together for extra length. And you could use allthread rod to set the width quite easily like BobL does with his Unistrut rails, and never have to drill any holes to do it. I'm already going down to the steel shop today to check some other things out, so I'm going to check if they keep that stuff in stock or not. No money for it right now, but I'd like to know for the coming summer.


----------



## irishcountry (Dec 29, 2008)

Unfortunately not the same stuff I have mine is kinda V shaped with a small tab on each top side if your looking down the length. I know what your talking about though and that would be ideal and like you said like BobL uses the all thread to adjust it you'd be good to go!! I really gotta make a guide board seems like for most of what I'll be doing it would work the best. Got some Christmas money burning a hole in my pocket might have to pick up a mini-mill now from Bailys which would complete my setup looking forward to the weather letting up a bit so I can get back out!! Thanks irishcountry


----------

